# What antivirus is everyone using?



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I recently got a new laptop, it came with Mcafee antivirus software 30 day trial, this runs out in about a week.

Whats everyone using? Dont want to spend alot, but then again this laptop has to last me a few years.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Avast (free) for windows and malwarebytes.

Mac Sophos Free home ed


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Bullguard


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Microsoft Security Essentials.. very good and free


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

AVG Antivirus (free download). Got it on all my computers and never had a problem.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Avast and Malwarebytes for me too.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

ESET Smart Security. Pretty light on memory usage too so runs like a charm without slowing things down.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Kapersky internet security 2011, free with barclays online banking.
Very good indeed.

Kev


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Denzle said:


> AVG Antivirus (free download). Got it on all my computers and never had a problem.


+1 Must be a Welsh thing


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials.. very good and free


+ 1 with Malwarebytes as well. The free AVG takes up too much memory.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sophos on my MacBook Pro. 

MacAfee on our three laptops, one desktop and one netbook all running Windows (four on Win 7, one of Vista).


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

+1 Kapersky internet security 2011! Better than that norton crap!


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nod32 

/thread


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

kaspersky


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

MSE here on all 4


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nothing really....well I have MacKeeper on here and that has some AV.

Not really ever bothered with AV on our Mac's just isnt needed.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

using Avira Antivir Personal ATM (free) and seems to be going ok. had Norton on my computer before that, and i felt it was slowing the system down too much (possibly due to how intrusive it is at times)


----------



## Mjhamilton (Sep 5, 2011)

I just run the Microsoft security solution... Does just as good a job as the paid for ones with the benefit of not using loads of system resource


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Nothing really....well I have MacKeeper on here and that has some AV.
> 
> Not really ever bothered with AV on our Mac's just isnt needed.


and thats the attitude of so many mac users until it f*cks up. Apple have never said to not get AV in actual fact sometimes gone the complete opposite days they recommend it! hilarious that some mac users still believe that it absolute BS.  esp the whole macdefender scam...who was laughing then.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Microsoft Security Essentials. I'm running a fairly old laptop for now and the difference in speed is huge! I've used AVG, avast! and Kapersky before and nothing seems to come close other than NOD32.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials.. very good and free


This :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Kaspersky is on ebay at mo for £5.99


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Nothing:doublesho


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Kaspersky because it doesn't slow down laptop like some of rest.


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Norton Internet Security for me I have it on both laptops and a netbook have been using it for years


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nothing on my gaming PC, only Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware. I wont say the days of viruses are numbered but you are more likely to get infected with Malware than you are with a virus now days and most AV's dont protect you against that.

On my laptop that connects to public wireless hotspots I use Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

AVG 2011 (Full Version) works very well, i go on porn sites, torrent sites & shopping sites no worries, picks up hijacked URls very well, no slow down on machine either :thumb: If anything its too good, doesnt like some Hax & cracks, best to keep them on a usb stick or DVD


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> Kaspersky is on ebay at mo for £5.99


Everything is free if you know where to look.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> and thats the attitude of so many mac users until it f*cks up. Apple have never said to not get AV in actual fact sometimes gone the complete opposite days they recommend it! hilarious that some mac users still believe that it absolute BS.  esp the whole macdefender scam...who was laughing then.


Well I am still clean....ran the MacKeeper AV bit and cam back clear....also downloaded a trial Mal/spyware bit of kit....guess what not a sausage.

So there you go....UNIX based OS's are a shed load more secure than windows/dos based ones!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

For Windows - Avast (Free) and the general AV
- Malwarebyte
-Spybot S&D (if you think youve got a problem)

For Mac currently running iAntivirus nt sure if its helping or not but better to be safe than sorry


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

None,
But when i ran PC it was Avast.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Avira Premium.

Tried loads of others
kaspersky, rubbish, didnt pick up virii malwarebytes found and caused license issues on a lappie that had both a wireless and card.
Avast free was good
norton, reasonable but got bloated
mcafee, see norton
nod32, rubbish, caused lots of stability problems on 2 laptops
Bitdefender. didnt find virii malwarebytes found.


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

None..


Running Mac OS


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

My avira is due for renewal so I just downloaded for free, the new Internet Security 2012.

Already it makes the lappie faster than the Avira Premium I was running.

Well impressed :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

TheGav said:


> None..
> 
> Running Mac OS


IP please so I can hack in and get all your files 

Seriously, get some AV. Just having Mac OS isn't any form of protection.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

eset.



TheGav said:


> None..
> 
> Running Mac OS


 mac owners really are the "smug prius" boys of the computer world arent they lol.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

OSX and I am running Sophos AV

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Well I am still clean....ran the MacKeeper AV bit and cam back clear....also downloaded a trial Mal/spyware bit of kit....guess what not a sausage.
> 
> So there you go....UNIX based OS's are a shed load more secure than windows/dos based ones!


there is always a first time...and that might be your last...it is to late then.

as you can see there is still a fair few mac users in here with AV, and i know of a fair few OS X users in professional environments that run sophos  so those with that on OS X good choice 

there really is no good reason to not to...Apple have never said that you don't need AV or any protection programs although they do admit it might offer additional protection...

And in addition it is stupid to say that some malware/viruses etc all target apple or windows OS in the past year your more likely to find flaws in 3rd party software oh look adobe i am pretty sure that most people use adobe in some form on here :speechles:thumb:

but then i am preaching to some users who do not clearly care about their security online...

oh typed on my Air running OS X...with AV...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> eset.
> 
> mac owners really are the "smug prius" boys of the computer world arent they lol.


they can also be sometimes some of the most stubborn illogical lot i have met. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

lol they do seem to think they are immune to such things, taking the instance a few months back with the MAC Defender Trojan proves they are not!

Again though 9/10 its down to the user, clicking stuff that they shouldn't etc a properly configured hardware firewall is way more beneficial in blocking most the nasty stuff.

Like I said, I have not had any AV on my Windows 7 home PC for the last year, BUT I would not recommend my family or my customers to do this.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Avast (free version).


----------

